# Smelly puppy



## Emi (Nov 29, 2008)

I got my 2.5m old cocker puppy today, and well, he smells like a dog lol Not only that, but the grass is unusually wet today and his paws got all icky almost right away. This is really new to me. My Eskie's paws are NEVER dirty, but they also aren't fluffy. Not once has she brought in muddy paw prints in my house.

Anyway, I gave him a nail trim, bath, blow dry and used some ear cleaning solution. He only let me blow dry his body and not his legs, so they're kind of curly right now. For his first grooming here, I think that isn't bad. He HATED the ear cleaning. Even after his bath, he still smells! I think he needs his first shave to potentially get all the smell off, but I won't get that stuff until Christmas. Any ideas on how to make him smell better, if possible? I'm half-tempted to beg my husband to let me have the clippers now. But I just KNOW he'll ask for his present if I do that! Should I bring him to a groomer after I bring him to see my vet, or do you guys have any at-home solutions?

Also, and probably the silliest question EVER asked, how can I help keeps his paws clean when going outdoors in wet grass? Shall I stock up on wash cloths and small towels? I've been using paper towels and that just isn't working for me. His little paws are so cold.

I feel like such an amateur because of how different this is from my Eskie. I knew there would be differences, especially in grooming techniques, but it is this simple stuff that I'm dumbfounded over. Ugh. I swear, the books didn't cover this!


----------



## Sit_Stay (Sep 7, 2008)

Our little dog gets such dirty feet. Just going out on a potty break is enough for her little white feet to be black when she gets back. Since our dog is a Poodle mix, and we live in a warm climate I have trimmed the hair on her feet very short. In addition I use a dry towel right away when she comes in. I have also used pet and baby wipes but the towel works great. She follows me right into the bathroom to get 'her' towel after playing outside. We just bought her her own cheap towels and washclothes, and I wash them. 

As far as the odor, I wonder if it could be anal glands? I don't know if that is a common problem with a young pup, but it is often a reason for odor. Also some foods tend to cause odor as well. Good luck with your little one.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

We need to wipe our dog (7 months old) every time she goes outside. It is so muddy in our back yard right now. She isn't thrilled about it, but she will learn soon enough to sit nice for her clean up. (our previous dogs would offer their paws to us for cleaning) We stock up on cheap towels and wash them frequently. However when it snows, I'm not sure how to get the little snowballs off of her feet. Congrats on the new puppy!! We need pics!!


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

My cockapoo puppy was the same way when I first got him in August! After being in my home for less than a week, it went away. I truly think it was just the kennel environment and crappy food.


----------



## Emi (Nov 29, 2008)

Mom2Sadie said:


> My cockapoo puppy was the same way when I first got him in August! After being in my home for less than a week, it went away. I truly think it was just the kennel environment and crappy food.


That's what I was thinking, but it didn't hurt to be sure. They had him on Iams, and I got some canned puppy Iams puppy food. We're going to transition him to a different brand. I was going to put him on Canidae, like my 5 year old is on, but they don't make puppy-specific so that puts me off a bit. Now I got to look into different brands. Lets hope it clears up!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Canidae is formulated for puppies and adults  

As far as the smell, sometimes letting him soak in a good deoderizing shampoo (like Lambert Kay's Oatmeal and Baking Soda shampoo) can help kill the odor. Just a quick bath normally doesn't cut it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Diet may play a part in unpleasant odor, as may allergies, or an infection going on. 

If it's raining out, I make the dogs shake off before letting them inside. I keep a big, thick rug right at the entrance into the enclosed porch from the patio outside, where they wipe their feet when I tell them to. The dogs have to stand there and wait if very wet outside, until I clean feet with baby wipes and then a dry towel. The Poodles' feet are shaved to the skin, including all hair between pads; the Tzu's are shaved only between pads, but makes them easy to clean & dry, too. I also use the baby wipes on sani areas, which prevents any staining of their hair.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of cockers.  If you plan on keeping him in a more traditional cocker trim, there is going to be alot of hair on those paws..lots more than right now. If you aren't planning on it, and prefer him short all over, then I would say get him in to a groomer, and have him groomed. During grooming, the pads will be shaved out, which will cut down on the hair in the feet that is making a mess of the house after being outside. Even just having his feet tidied up will help with the excess hair around the feet. 

Cockers do tend to be more smelly than most other breeds. Many times its a skin condition, food, etc..but even a healthy cocker has a distinct smell, and can be frustrating for their owners. I think weekly bathing is going to help, using a nice, mild, but deodorizing shampoo, and blow dry him completely, right away. The longer a dog stays wet, the faster they get stinky. Teach him to allow you to dry his entire body, and brush him while you dry. That will straighten the curls, and keep him fresh and neat longer.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

People often wonder why their dogs smell just one day after their baths and it's usually due to buildup in the ears. I have floppy-eared dogs too and the buildup can be pretty bad. You need to clean religiously. Do you know what kind of conditions he came from?

Has he seen the vet? He should be seeing the doctor soon, and when that happens, ask the vet to have a look at his ears. His resistance to the ear cleaning might have been due to some discomfort from an infection.

Canidae is an all-life stages food and is suitable for both puppies and adults.

As for the dirty paws, have you considered booties? Not for everyone, but it's just a suggestion.


----------

